# Hotel in Dubai gets refrigerated sand for rich people



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I wonder whether this is one of the cancelled projects, or does it really have a beach like that?

Palazzo Versace Hotel Dubai Accommodation Luxury 5 Star Accommodation

and the story...

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/environment/article5338099.ece

(yes i know it's old news, but it amused me!)


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Not canceled, just on hold :eyebrows:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

yeh yeh yeh, when Dubai Mall was on project, the pictures of aquarium tunnel were also much bigger than it is in reality - 1x1 m )))


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

marc said:


> Not canceled, just on hold :eyebrows:


it is most probably on hold, as I know the person who is hiring for them and he's still on board, means it's kind of alive, but sleeping :tongue1:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

But their carbon footprint will be offset by no need for sandals on the sand which create CO2 when manufactured.

And won't the wafts from the Giant blowers just blow the sand around in peoples faces or are they planning on having staff to shield the guests?

And as for you lot already in Sandland be more responsible with your air conditioning you are ruining our planet


----------

